# Truck Bed Cover - Roll-n-lock



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm looking for a bed cover for my F-350 and I don't think I want the hardshell type, as I don't want to have to lift it on/off when loading the motorcycles.

I came across this one the other day and thought I'd see if any of you have this model. Love to hear back from someone that owns one. Even has an optional motor, so you can use a remote to open it as you walk up to the truck.

http://new.rollnlock.com/Home/tabid/54/Default.aspx


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Jim,
Thanks for posting this. I am picking up my new truck and was thinking of this same cover.
I saw them at the local truck shop last year but at the time I was not in the market. Hopefully
someone has one to give a review.

Lou


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a similar one from Truck Covers USA and I absolutely LOVE it!!! It looks great, works great, and it's very tough - I think it can withstand something like 500# on top of the closed cover. The canister is really small as well. Do yourself a favor and check it out before you settle on the one you're looking at.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yianni said:


> Jim,
> Thanks for posting this. I am picking up my new truck and was thinking of this same cover.
> I saw them at the local truck shop last year but at the time I was not in the market. Hopefully
> someone has one to give a review.
> ...


What truck are you getting?









I was quoted $1100 for the cover or $1750 for the cover with the power/remote opener.

Hoping someone here has one. Don't want to be the first.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Airboss said:


> I have a similar one from Truck Covers USA and I absolutely LOVE it!!! It looks great, works great, and it's very tough - I think it can withstand something like 500# on top of the closed cover. The canister is really small as well. Do yourself a favor and check it out before you settle on the one you're looking at.


Which one do you have?


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

I put a hard tonneau cover on mine (exact same truck) that matches the color. I have the electric lock on it with a light inside. I hit the button for the doors and the back also unlocks. I believe the brand is A.R.E. American Racing Equiptment. 
I never let them put there stickers on.
I considered something like this but chose the hard cover. I guess worries about leaks etc. I believe it was about $1000-


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Jim,
> Thanks for posting this. I am picking up my new truck and was thinking of this same cover.
> I saw them at the local truck shop last year but at the time I was not in the market. Hopefully
> someone has one to give a review.
> ...


What truck are you getting?









I was quoted $1100 for the cover or $1750 for the cover with the power/remote opener.

Hoping someone here has one. Don't want to be the first.








[/quote]

I have always been a Ford guy but this time went with the GMC 2500 Durmax and Allison tranny.
Looks like you were a Chevy guy and switched to Ford.
It's always good to try something new.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Piecemakers said:


> I put a hard tonneau cover on mine (exact same truck) that matches the color. I have the electric lock on it with a light inside. I hit the button for the doors and the back also unlocks. I believe the brand is A.R.E. American Racing Equiptment.
> I never let them put there stickers on.
> I considered something like this but chose the hard cover. I guess worries about leaks etc. I believe it was about $1000-


While keeping dry would be nice, I'm not that concerned about the bed getting wet. I have spray on liner...that should keep the bed nice. I park in the garage and work from home...so the truck doesn't see a lot of weather....except when camping of course.

Thanks for the feedback so far everyone....please keep them coming.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

I don't have the model that you're looking at, however I do have this one http://www.sportmasters.com/lganimation.html
which does what I need it to do and it also has locking rods on the inside.

Ed


----------



## campingengineer (May 16, 2008)

I have an Access roll up cover - see link below. It works well in all types of weather - hot and cold - and keeps my stuff dry. There's even a version that has a ladder rack - wish this version was available when I bought mine - would have been nice for the canoe.

http://www.agricover.com/index.php/products/


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a pace edwards roll top cover. I got iut from truck addons.com ( address posted below). Have had it for about a year and a half. Works well and has held up well. Bang for the buck I can't complain. I am a SWAT member and keep my gear in there. So I needed something secure and dry. It does take up about 10" of the front of the bed. So far so good. I did do a little fabrication when I put it in, but I usually do so things either fit better or are more securely fastened. Hope it helped. Feel free to ask anything else you may want to know about the covers specifically.

http://www.truckaddons.com/Catalog/subpage...rds_rolltop.htm


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

my dad has one like this He likes it doesn't leak and takes a lot of abuse but it dose take up a lot of space only enough room for a ice cream pail under it


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I like the sound of the one you are considering. I did have one of the vinyl ones back in collage that roll up and wont do that again. Something hard and retractable like what your looking at would be great !

I have always had caps but never had motorcycles to put in there. 4 wheelers and snowmobiles fit ok though.

Here is what i have now. Dont think the bikes would fit though. I have a hoist installed to remove it when needed.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Jim! Make sure it is compatible with 5ers!

I got a roll up just in case...









I'd highly recommend autoanything.com for tonneau's (check for other options as well).
My last 2 took < 30 min to install each and were delivered in ~1 week.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I have a similar one from Truck Covers USA and I absolutely LOVE it!!! It looks great, works great, and it's very tough - I think it can withstand something like 500# on top of the closed cover. The canister is really small as well. Do yourself a favor and check it out before you settle on the one you're looking at.


Which one do you have?
[/quote]

Jim - They only had two models when I bought mine, the regular version and the tool box version. I have the regular one. The web site has a better take on the features, but here's some thoughts I have:

-They don't advertise it being waterPROOF, but the bed of my truck has been bone dry since I got it. There are four drains to evacuate the water and the way the slats overlap each other I can't see how water would get in. When we were in Tahoe there was about 10" of snow on top of the bed cover and nothing got in. Not even water as the snow melted. We really like knowing that our luggage will stay dry if we decide to put it back there.

-The canister is only 8"x8". I don't know about the other brands, but that's pretty small.

-Keyless function is cool. Just drop the tailgate and pull the little handle.

-It's pretty secure. I'm sure it wouldn't stop a thief, but it might convince him to move on to an easier target.

-It was a little pricey. $1400 installed and an extra $50 for the keyless feature. That said, it is VERY well built. And it's built here in the States! Lately that has become pretty important to me.

I'd be happy to snap a few photos if you'd like, but the pictures on their web site are accurate as to what one will look like on your truck. PM me anytime if you have questions.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That is Sa-WeeeEEeet!!!

I don't have one. Well, because I don't need one.
But, if I did... I'd get the one with the remote!

MaeJae (always here as the voice of reason!)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have the exact same style. I love mine. Instalation is key. I did mine myself and had a tough time getting the rails exact which is key to ease of the cover rolling. 95 % waterproof which is perfect for me..As for my fifth wheel hitch, I remove the 'plate' and the cover closes. If I bend the pull arm on my hitch so its not sticking up but sideways, it would close without removing the plate but I have not done that yet.

John


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

My 5er hitch fits underneath with no problems. As for the motorcycles you will have to do some measuring. Like I said mine takes up about 10". Secure, especially if you have a locking tailgate, waterproof (I also recommend the tailgate seal and I saw that truck addons is throwing it in right now) and they sell it for just over $600. But it doesnt come with a remote.

Good luck, Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

And I thought picking a Truck was hard.

There are too many models/mfg's to pick from.

All of you have been so nice and kept bringing more options and great recommendations. Ugh...how to pick one.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Our friend that owns a hitch / trailer place has something similar that we looked at for our F350 - we didn't want to put a hard cover on it because we do load bikes in and out of our truck all the time and needed something out of the way. I do not remember what the brand name was, but installed it was less than $500 and he had really good things to say about it.

Let me call and see what the brand name was.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

The brand that he installs is Rugged Cover. He will install the cover for $380. He is based in Springtucky


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> The brand that he installs is Rugged Cover. He will install the cover for $380. He is based in Springtucky


Love the price...but I want one that offers some security. From what I can see, this model could be cut with a knife and then I'm out what ever is in the truck and $380 for a replacement cover. As you know we camp in remote locations and when we take off on the motorcycles, we're gone for 2-3 hours. I'd like to be able to lock stuff in the back of the truck and not worry about it. While I've never had any problems with stuff getting stolen, there is always a first time.

BTW...I'm guessing Springtucky is Springfield??


----------



## Cubber (Jan 23, 2008)

I give my vote for the Pace Edwards brand of rolling covers. They have many models to choose from, and most are water-tight. They were the 1st manufacturer of roll-top covers for pickups, and the quality/warranty is there. I have the cheapest vinyl covered stainless steel cover made by them, and I've had two of them on two different trucks. I was sold with the first one, living in the midwest. It was rated for 400 lbs, which meant that two men could stand on top of it,,,,,,,,,and we did many times! Although, not intended for this, if it snows where you are, you'll be happy that it can withstand the weight. Look for a dealer in your area that sells/installs the Pace Edwards brand. You'll probably spend around 8-1200$, but the value is well worth the money. Hope this helps,,,,,,,,,,,,Mark


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> BTW...I'm guessing Springtucky is Springfield??


Yepper.... we luv our neighbors in Springtucky.

Jim - he has other brands that he installs (including the rolling kind). Give Joe a call at 541-746-0646. Tell him Shannon gave you his name. He may or may not be able to help you, but it would be worth the phone call. I have family that drives back and forth from Tualatin for every Duck game, so if you did order from him I could get it north for you...


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

By chance, we have camped across from some Full-timers twice now almost a year apart. Nice folks with a couple of bulldogs. They have a 5'er but when they unhook, they have one of those setups that you link to. That is how I recognized them - Red Dodge CTD with a roll top cover pulling a Forest River Cardinal 5'er. "Hey...we know those folks!".

-CC


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Since we have a 5er, I would want a cover that can be retracted in increments so as to leave the front of the bed covered while towing (dry firewood) and then cover the bed once unhooked. I have seen a Pace Edwards of this style and the owner was pleased with it. I also came across this one Peragon Cover that looks much like the Pace Edwards. Just haven't come to terms with making the investment at this point.

Let us know what you get and how it works out for ya !

Brent


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Anyone out there carry motorcycles in the back of their truck AND have a cover?

Which one did you pick? Rolling or hard cover?

I'm back and forth on this?

Rolling is great for easy access...can roll back if I have a need to haul something tall. Would have to remove (or carry one bike up front) canister to get all bikes in. Rolling is high on my list

Hard cover...easy to take on/off. Think this type offers the best solution to keep the bed of the pickup dry. (big deal in Oregon). Not sold on the fact I can't haul something large without having to remove cover.

Oh...the decisions.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We had a hard cover on our F150 and every time we wanted to load the bikes, it had to come off.... MAJOR PAIN! We don't have one on the F350.... yet, but that is why we were looking at the folding one... it would fold out of the way enough to load the bikes.

We do have a friend that has the kind that rolls up like a garage door opener (into a round cylinder at the front of the bed)... that one is probably the best option, but also the most expensive if I remember correctly.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> We had a hard cover on our F150 and every time we wanted to load the bikes, it had to come off.... MAJOR PAIN! We don't have one on the F350.... yet, but that is why we were looking at the folding one... it would fold out of the way enough to load the bikes.
> 
> We do have a friend that has the kind that rolls up like a garage door opener (into a round cylinder at the front of the bed)... that one is probably the best option, but also the most expensive if I remember correctly.


You must have the 8' bed...I had to go with the 6 3/4 bed to get the truck into my garage. With the canister in place, there is no way I can get my motorcycle in the bed of the truck. I will see what it looks like at an angle this weekend. Perhaps that will give me the room I need.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You must have the 8' bed...I had to go with the 6 3/4 bed to get the truck into my garage. With the canister in place, there is no way I can get my motorcycle in the bed of the truck. I will see what it looks like at an angle this weekend. Perhaps that will give me the room I need.


No - this is not on our truck - this is a buddies truck and yes he has the long bed - our is the short bed for the same reason - wanted the truck to fit in the garage... and it barely does! We have not looked into this particular option for us - we would probably go with the folding option that can easily be gotten out of the way.


----------

